

To Get a Commitment, Make a Commitment - jpb0104
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/12/to_get_a_commitment_make_a_com.html

======
ljoshua
I love the thinking presented in this article: if you do good by your
employees, they will do good to you and the organization.

